# CBT Nuggets - PMI Project Management Professional (PMP) (CAPM) (U2) 2011



## rasmi (25 أبريل 2012)

*CBT Nuggets - PMI Project Management Professional (PMP) (CAPM) (U2) | 1.03 GB*
_Genre: E-Learning_​
Project Management Institute (PMI) Project Management Professional (PMP) Certified Associate in Project Management (CAPM) Certification (U2).Covers 2011 A Guide to the Project Management Body of Knowledge, (PMBOK Guide) Fourth Edition

Instructor Steve Caseley leads you through the essential skills for project management while preparing you for the PMI PMP certification exam. This series will also prepare you for the CAPM certification exam.

The requirements for PMP certification are tough, and you'll need to do more than just pass the written exam to become certified, but the rewards are well worth the effort. Steve's training can help you fulfill the self-study portion of the certification process and provides you with invaluable on-the-job skills. Refer to the PMI website for complete certification requirements.

While previous project management experience will help you to get the most from this training, anyone will be able to implement its processes and skills to more effectively execute projects of all sizes.

01 - PMP Exam Overview 2011
02 - What is Project Management?
03 - The PMP Exam and How to Prepare
04 - Project Life Cycle
05 - Project Organizational Structures
06 - Project Scope Definition
07 - Project Scope Management
08 - Project Schedule Definition
09 - Project Schedule Management
10 - Project Budget Definition
11 - Project Budget Management
12 - Using MSP to create a Project Schedule
13 - Project Quality Management
14 - Project Human Resource Management
15 - Project Communications Planning
16 - Project Communications in Action
17 - Project Risk Identification
18 - Project Risk Analysis
19 - Project Risk Management
20 - Project Procurement Management
21 - Using MSP to manage a Project Schedule
22 - Earned Value Analysis
23 - Creating Network Diagrams
24 - How to implement a PMO
25 - Project Initation
26 - Project Planning
27 - Project Executing
28 - Project Monitoring and Control
29 - Project Closing
30 - Project Management Professionalism
31 - Project Integration Management

Credits goes to initial uploader.

*Download link:*
_(Buy premium account for *maximum speed* and *resumming ability*)_​
*Extabit*:
http://extabit.com/file/27aureh3wya...Management.Professional.PMP.CAPM.U2.part1.rar
http://extabit.com/file/27aureh3wzl...Management.Professional.PMP.CAPM.U2.part2.rar
http://extabit.com/file/27aureh3wzl...Management.Professional.PMP.CAPM.U2.part3.rar
http://extabit.com/file/27aureh3wzl...Management.Professional.PMP.CAPM.U2.part4.rar
http://extabit.com/file/27aureh3wzl...Management.Professional.PMP.CAPM.U2.part5.rar

*Ryushare*:
http://ryushare.com/ixbycqxhan94/CB...Management.Professional.PMP.CAPM.U2.part1.rar
http://ryushare.com/yvj16b21jt2s/CB...Management.Professional.PMP.CAPM.U2.part2.rar
http://ryushare.com/4xerez9wg6f5/CB...Management.Professional.PMP.CAPM.U2.part3.rar
http://ryushare.com/nb430von8qy9/CB...Management.Professional.PMP.CAPM.U2.part4.rar
http://ryushare.com/lhk2yilasfau/CB...Management.Professional.PMP.CAPM.U2.part5.rar​


*Links are Interchangeable - No Password - Single Extraction*​




​


----------



## eyadzone (26 أبريل 2012)

Thank you brother 
I hope by next tue I can publish the clear Scan PDF of Rita 7
Thank you all for the help


----------



## sang (28 أبريل 2012)

مشاركة رائعة .. جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Ahmad Alzahrani (28 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ,, أنا لدي النسخة السابقة ,, ولكن النسخة المطورة بإذن الله تكون إضافة وعون للإمتحان القادم والمخخط له بإذن الله على يوليو 2012 

شكرا مرة أخرى


----------



## irotic (12 أبريل 2015)

the link is dead, please provide an updated links 
thanks a lot
i need them urgently


----------

